# Tegu Enclosure Video



## isdrake (Oct 6, 2010)

A video showing the setup of our enclosure.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbn_JjFk5b0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbn_JjFk5b0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## lilgonz (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice Enclosure and great looking Gu you have there!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

wow that has to be the best looking cage iv seen.wish i had the money to build soemthing like that.great looking tegu too.=D


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 6, 2010)

GReat looking Cage... And its huge!


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning...


----------



## isdrake (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot.  It's really tempting to get another Gu. She looks so small in there and there is room for one more... lol

I made one video of our beardies enclosure too:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/isdrake?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/27kSCi1YXbo" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/isdrake?fea ... 7kSCi1YXbo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 7, 2010)

Amazing! That is one happy gu!!


----------

